# Does anybody see this as being wrong



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't get it, how stupid.
View attachment 11857


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

WTH? What am I looking at? it looks like a Glock trigger guard and some sort of 380/9MM size gun/cell phone?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Carrying that around is dangerous! I don't understand it either.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

If you want to carry a gun, then carry a gun, but don't play around like your armed and get hasseled for nothing or even possibly shot by an over zealous cop or a criminal trying to steal your weapon. To me that's just an accident waiting to happen, like the stupid komiefornia law about open carrying an unloaded weapon. But it could help takeout some stupid liberals trying to act macho!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dumb phone thing. Carrying anything that looks like a gun and is not a gun is stupid.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

It's made for want-to-be thugs.

The buffoons think they "be cool", when in reality, all they're doing is making themselves a target for a real thug, with a real gun.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Good thing it's a faux-firearm. Very poor trigger discipline.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Purchase= stupidity


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Bad idea


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I had to see for myself. They are selling from 10 to 25.









These are gonna get someone killed.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

In this crowd, a better question might be "Does anyone Not see this as being wrong".

It could win the owner a Darwin Award; does that make it a good idea?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Spice said:


> In this crowd, a better question might be "Does anyone Not see this as being wrong".
> 
> It could win the owner a Darwin Award; does that make it a good idea?


Probably as long as it gets them the award before they breed. We could start a new catch phrase, "death the anti-dumb."


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

These are going to clean the gene pool when the geniuses start getting shot by cops or citizens that just see a gun being pointed at them.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Damn stupid!
Here in Florida, it is illegal to "brandish" a gun.
No good can come of this.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

WOW. What can you say about this kind of ignorance for the dangers of disrespecting the responsibility of carrying firearms, whether they are real or fake.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm changing my name to Dr Strangelove and not worrying anymore......


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I think I would be very much more interested in a gun that looks like a cell phone.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Li'l wanna be thugs are being handed these phones by the race baiters in their neighborhoods in hope that a LEO shoots the L'il thug and thus continues the wars against LEO...

Or better yet a law abiding citizen, fearful for his life takes out l'il Jamal or La'Kreishia and now you have the libtards railing against guns again.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Spice said:


> ...
> 
> It could win the owner a Darwin Award; does that make it a good idea?


It would give us something to laugh and talk about. :razz:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Just when I thought I understood stupid!


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

prepared one said:


> just when i thought i understood stupid!


you can help the ignorant sometimes, but you can"t fix stupid.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Classic!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

It depends on local laws imo. For instance "causing public alarm" can be seen as a crime, for instance mischeif charges, which is like yelling "fire" in a movie theatre, etc.. In the us where guns can be carried open carry legally, it is less so an issue. In Canada this would just be asking for problems.

Personally though, if people use things in a way that doesn't lead to dangerous situations developing, or people getting hurt, or subject to intimidation, extortion, or used to effect a crime, it really shouldn't matter.

I think smartguns "are" the future. We have guns that interface with computers already, really it is a good implement and it could have future advantages. Example biometrically locked weapons, gps interface, wifiprojectile tracking, smart ammunition interfaces, amongst other tech that already exists but hasn't be developed. It will happen it is just a matter of time, and the culture or couture of smartphones and guns being linked it useful. The real problem however is gun safety.... pointing of a imitation or real firearm. I think putting it up to your ear is one thing, but having a smartphone linked with a gun is the future of intelligent weapons that will offer more safety, and more chance of blue screening. Technoguns will be easier controlled or deactivated based upon control infrastructure. Imagine bullets you can deactivate in schoool zones using a sensor film. Not anytime soon but people having the ability for self defence is one thing, eing able to rcord where bullets are fired and where they go is another.. not likely.

Back to the question, it all depends on local culture and thus local laws on open carry.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I forgot to add that there are already a lot of non lethal attachments available such as stungun and pepperspray cases. I see this no differently than someone who opts to carry a firearm instead of peperspray or a stungun.

LEO is advising people against it. I think it is a problem, because toy guns are still on the market. It is a profiling of anyone who is not a kid is seen as possessing a real weapon and likely being a threat. This is why it is an issue for LEO, it is the duck is duck problem. They don't want to view each event as a blank slate, they want to profile and respond based upon assumptions instead of known facts. Either that or someone else will and then they will end up responding to more gun threats.

It is a weak spot no matter what, but it just means we need to get to the root causes and heal society instead of using increasing amounts of violence and force to control people, we need to educate and remove the root causes of social strife.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Will2 said:


> I forgot to add that there are already a lot of non lethal attachments available such as stungun and pepperspray cases. I see this no differently than someone who opts to carry a firearm instead of peperspray or a stungun.


So you see no difference between someone having pepper spray and someone having the butt of a gun (that isn't really a gun) sticking out of their pants or held in their hand? I don't know where you live but where I live that would cause a lot of problems. I can see it now, she gets into a verbal altercation with someone and pulls out her phone to call the cops... use your imagination for the rest of the scenario. Remember the old saying, never pull out or aim your gun unless you are willing to use it.

I can see the headlines now, innocent woman holding cell phone shot by overzealous cop, homeowner, store owner or ____, news on more gun violence at 11.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Will2 said:


> It depends on local laws imo. For instance "causing public alarm" can be seen as a crime, for instance mischeif charges, which is like yelling "fire" in a movie theatre, etc.. In the us where guns can be carried open carry legally, it is less so an issue. In Canada this would just be asking for problems.
> 
> Personally though, if people use things in a way that doesn't lead to dangerous situations developing, or people getting hurt, or subject to intimidation, extortion, or used to effect a crime, it really shouldn't matter.
> 
> ...


All the things you are singing praises for, are dangerous in my opinion. Who will be the "keeper of the key" for controlling or turning on or off your "wonderful" technoguns? Would you be comfortable if the current administration had this ability?


----------



## offthegrid (Jul 3, 2015)

This screams "hey, look at how cool I am".


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

So it's not evena real gun? 

among the names they kicked around in marketing:
Suicide by cop phone
Tackle me, I'm a psycho
It's a cigarrette lighter too


That thing is even uglier than that damned gun-shaped coffee cup someone bought me (twice).


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Natural selection at work.


----------

